# How picky should you be when searching for a puppy?



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm picking up my puppy in a few weeks, I absolutely love phantoms. However, I wound up going with a solid blue male over the only phantom male in the litter when he turned out to not be the best match for us.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Not crazy. I looked for a litter that was going to be in my preferred size range and that would only produce colors I liked. I wouldn't pass on a puppy _within_ a litter based on color, but assuming you can find a breeder you like that produces what you are looking for, I don't see an issue with it influencing breeder choice. As long as you aren't sacrificing any breeder criteria.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I always have a preferred color when I‘m looking for a puppy but I won’t sacrifice getting one just for a color. I don’t want a white one for sure, but any other color will be okay. What matters to me is temperament first and foremost. The rest is superficial to me.

But everyone is different. I can’t stay very long without a dog so I am very compromising on color.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Your list of colors you like is actually pretty long.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Just an FYI, parti poodles are not accepted by the AKC as a legit color. Heath tested plus temperament overrides color for me. Overrides the AKC, too.


----------



## lialili338 (Mar 13, 2021)

Newport said:


> Your list of colors you like is actually pretty long.


Haha you're not wrong, I actually realized that as I was typing it. I guess it's been something on my mind bc my top choice breeder is breeding black, red, and apricot in her next litter. Generally my preference is not red, so I've been asking myself if I would hypothetically pass given the scenario I listed in the original post. I guess I can't know until the puppies are actually on the ground (and I'm approved), but I suppose it's been something I'm over-thinking lately.


----------



## lialili338 (Mar 13, 2021)

Mfmst said:


> Just an FYI, parti poodles are not accepted by the AKC as a legit color. Heath tested plus temperament overrides color for me. Overrides the AKC, too.


I'm a bit new to the poodle world, but if it's relevant I don't plan on showing my dog. So I guess that wouldn't be a problem for me? I happened to find a parti breeder that does excellent health testing as well (but unfortunately I don't think her litter timing is right for me).


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

You prefer the classic poodle colors. I think you will have plenty of choices among good breeders. Red or an unusual pattern like brindle are much harder to find among reputable breeders.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

13 years ago I wanted red or apricot. I loved those colors. Then I was shown a little black toy poodle and all of a sudden color didn't matter. I met MY dog. If there’s a litter, go look. You may find your little soulmate when you least expect it.


----------



## lialili338 (Mar 13, 2021)

buddyrose said:


> 13 years ago I wanted red or apricot. I loved those colors. Then I was shown a little black toy poodle and all of a sudden color didn't matter. I met MY dog. If there’s a litter, go look. You may find your little soulmate when you least expect it.


Aww, that's wonderful. I've definitely imagined that happening as well. When I see pictures I have a color preference, but when I watch videos it's as if I fall in love with every poodle I see, regardless of color!


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

lialili338 said:


> (I'm sorry if I'm posting a lot, I have lots of questions and concerns!)
> 
> In the beginning of my puppy search, I really didn't have a preference for color, as long as I got a female with a personality that matched me. The longer I search, however, I'm really leaning towards black, white, parti, cream, pale apricot, and silver.
> 
> ...


I wanted a Phantom Standard Female at the start of my search, I ended up with a Black Toy Male and he's an absolute joy. I did not give any preferences to my breeder in regards to color or sex, only temperament and performance potential and was matched up perfectly. I would keep options open and try to bring home the best dog you can for your lifestyle.

Oh and with boy problems:
Yes, he marks and humps, no it's not the end of the world because he's very perceptive to "right" and "not so right" and is getting better every day. He's much easier to catch than a female because he "sides"up to stuff before lifting and I know to grab him. It really isn't as big a deal as some people make it out to be. And Belly bands are cute and useful until they’re fully housebroken. My spayed female marks too btw, and has her entire life. And as for the humping, it just means he needs a nap lol.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

lialili338 said:


> I'm a bit new to the poodle world, but if it's relevant I don't plan on showing my dog. So I guess that wouldn't be a problem for me? I happened to find a parti breeder that does excellent health testing as well (but unfortunately I don't think her litter timing is right for me).


Expanding on this just a bit. Parti is not accepted in the conformation ring since the breed standard is solid colors only, but are registerable and may participate in many other events .


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Phaz23 said:


> I wanted a Phantom Standard Female at the start of my search, I ended up with a Black Toy Male and he's an absolute joy. I did not give any preferences to my breeder in regards to color or sex, only temperament and performance potential and was matched up perfectly. I would keep options open and try to bring home the best dog you can for your lifestyle.
> 
> Oh and with boy problems:
> Yes, he marks and humps, no it's not the end of the world because he's very perceptive to "right" and "not so right" and is getting better every day. He's much easier to catch than a female because he "sides"up to stuff before lifting and I know to grab him. It really isn't as big a deal as some people make it out to be. And Belly bands are cute and useful until their fully housebroken. My spayed female marks too btw, and has her entire life. And as for the humping, it just means he needs a nap lol.


My little male toy poodle marked in the beginning but I trained him out of it. He was a very smart little dog. As far as humping, he would get so excited playing with me he would air hump. But he never did it to things or people. As he grew older and became more calm, that stopped, too. When he got much older, I used belly bands on him at night in case he had a slight accident. He got used to them very quickly.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I like that your list of colors is so long. Go for health and temperament first and you can't go wrong. Cheers and great luck


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

You don't need to show your poodle to be selected to be in the cool kids club. . But it's nice know you _could_ if you wanted to. Really, a poodle is like a 360° perfect breed. Sports, intelligence, grace and beauty.

You would fit right in. It sounds like you've share of research. Go hold some poodle puppies, it's fun. You might just bring one home.


----------

